# Anti Gun Bills Pass the NYS Assembly



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Nothing but Symbolism over Substance*

Here is the link to the annoucenment made by Shelly "I'm gonna ban all your guns" Silver. Nothing but symbolism over substance here, folks.

http://assembly.state.ny.us/Press/20060109a/

ALl we have to ask ourselves is who will exactly be hurt by these laws? Also ask how many of these laws will be enforced? How about privacy issues for law abiding citizens? How about the 2nd Amendment, and the blatant violations regarding the 50 cal ban? WHat about the definition of an assault weapon? Any firearm is an "assault weapon" when used to assault someone!

This is pretty ******ed to say the least. Let's get motivated and fight this one.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a B***h when you've got small metro centers dictating what happens in lare rural areas. It happens here in Maryland too, though Baltimore City has lost enough population over the years now that we may actually be turning a corner on that problem. In the 50s the city had almost a million residents. Now it's down to just over half a million, and has lost a great deal of clout, and credibility with the rest of the State. I know EXACTLY where you are coming from on this. I've been an NRA member in Maryland for a very long time.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Horse pucky of the stinkiest order! Let's examine these "bills" shall we? 



> *Cracking Down on Illegal Street Gun Trafficking *(A.9280/Paulin)
> Noting that one percent of gun dealers account for more than half of the legal guns that make their way into the illegal market, Silver said it was important to enact a comprehensive program to stop illegal guns from falling into the hands of criminals through commercial gun dealers. To that end, this bill not only takes aim at illegal trafficking but also imposes penalties on legal gun dealers guilty of dumping guns into the illegal market.
> 
> The bill, sponsored by Assemblywoman Amy Paulin (D-Scarsdale), requires stringent recordkeeping and reporting to prevent gun sales to criminals. Additionally, under terms of the legislation, gun dealers must implement a security plan, require employee training and prohibit minor's access to guns.
> ...


Ok, Ms. Paulin. This is another example of symbolism over substance. NYS currently has at least 10 laws on the books to "crack down" on street sales of firearms. How about you try ENFORCING THE LAW? The end effect of this law is to put retailers out of business by adding cost to system, in terms of training, excessive shuffling of inventories from floor to safe (even when most retailers have the firearms locked already!) etc. ******ED.



> *Banning Armor Piercing Ammunition (A.2837/Koon)*
> This measure, sponsored by Assemblyman David Koon seeks to rid New York streets of deadly armor piercing ammunition and ammunition that is designed to fragment or explode upon impact. Silver noted that more than 140 police and sheriff's departments around the state have signed a resolution in support of the assault weapon ban and the armor piercing ammunition ban.
> 
> "We owe our law-enforcement officers the highest level of protection against lethal ammunition and this legislation will do just that. With more than 140 police and sheriff's departments supporting this common-sense measure, now is the time for the Senate to pass these bills and further protect those who protect us," said Koon (D/I-Perinton).


Any projectile fired at close range will pierce a "bullet-proof" vest. Jacketed hunting projectiles would fall under this, wouldn't they? I understand the concerns related to hand gun ammo, but, law abiding citizens don't fire anything at police, and simply adding yet another law on the books (we have enough already) does nothing at all. Criminals are called criminals for a reason. Symbolism over substance, and adds more cost to the system. ******ED.



> *Tracking Guns Involved In Crimes (A.2213/Koon)*Another bill included in the package would require law enforcement personnel to submit ballistic information to the new State Police Ballistic Identification Databank whenever spent bullets, shell casings or guns come into their possession.
> 
> "This bill adds to the amount of information in the state's ballistic identification databank giving law enforcement the tools to track down gun-toting criminals and protect our families. Expanding the databank will allow police officers to use valuable ballistics information to link guns from various crime scenes and stop violent criminals," said Koon.


First off, we already have laws on the books for firearms ballistics. SO what are these folks saying? Cops can go to club shooting ranges and collect spent shells and dig out lead and enter into the database? Who is kidding who? AT a crime scene, isn't this work already being done? Is the aim here to stop crime, or stop guns? ******ED and unconstitutional.



> *Keeping Guns Out of the Hands of Violent Felons (A.1170/Dinowitz)*
> Another bill would eliminate a loophole that allows a convicted violent felon to obtain a firearms license and possess a gun after being granted a legal waiver. The measure is sponsored by Assemblyman Jeffrey Dinowitz (D-Bronx).
> 
> This bill would stop the practice of allowing convicted violent felons to possess a rifle or shotgun lawfully after being issued a "certificate of good conduct." It would also prevent violent felons who are issued a certificate of relief from disabilities or certificate of good conduct from obtaining a firearms license.
> ...


I thought these laws were already on the books. What about you've paid your debt to society? This will do NOTHING, as the violent felons will head to the black market anyhow? How do we track this? This is a veiled attempt to use NICS in other ways, violating the privacy of the law abiding citizen, to simply attempt to address a very small minority, a minorty who will buy their firearms from black market sources anyhow! ******ED and a violation of privacy. I bet the ACLU won't take up this aggregious violation!



> *The Children's Weapon Accident Prevention Act (A.673-A /Weisenberg)*
> This legislation, sponsored by Assemblyman Harvey Weisenberg (D-Long Beach), seeks to protect children from accidental shootings. Five new categories of crime would be created under the bill's provisions for negligent storage of a weapon. Gun retailers would be required to alert consumers about the new weapons storage requirements. The state Education Department would develop a weapons safety program to teach children how to prevent weapon accidents.
> 
> "No responsible gun owner should object to my legislation, when we know that approximately one third of all gun-related deaths involving children could have been prevented by simply locking up guns and ammunition. The Assembly has overwhelmingly approved this life saving measure for the past 13 years. Its enactment is long overdue," said Weisenberg.


Exactly how is this one enforced? WHat type of "Education Program" will be developed? Five new categories of crimes! What "new crimes" are we not going to be able to prevent now? ******ED!



> *Childproofing Firearms (A.2302/Englebright)*This bill, sponsored by Assemblyman Steve Englebright (D-East Setauket), would seek to reduce child-related shootings, particularly those tragedies of children shooting children. This bill would make it a Class A misdemeanor to sell guns without childproof features. Covered under provisions of the bill are pistols or revolvers manufactured 12 or more months after the effective date of the bill. Design features could include making the weapon more difficult to fire by adjusting the trigger resistance of the gun to at least a 10-pound pull, altering the firing mechanism so that an average five-year-old child's hand would be too small to operate the gun or to require a series of multiple motions in order to fire the gun.
> 
> "It's important to take every precaution to protect our children from the accidental discharge of a firearm. By requiring simple gun design changes that afford such protection we have hope to eventually eliminate the all too frequent tragic accidents," said Englebright.


Ok, so, let's make these guns child-proof, just like lighters that adults have a harder time figuring out than children. 10-pound trigger pull? Are you nuts?? Let's make the firearm far less accurate and far more dangerous. Has this idiot ever even fired a handgun or long gun? How about those adults that have small hands? What's this "series of multiple actions" baloney? Ok, Mr law abiding citizen, you now have to take 3 safeties off, cock the hammer three times, and pull the trigger twice before the firearm will discharge. Meanwhile, that criminal who broke into your house and is about to rape your wife has this Saturday Night Special that has no safety on it, and fills you full of lead before you get the chance to recock the hammer for the third time. Brilliant! No, ******ED. How about the cost of these "newly designed" firearms. Undue restriction to 2nd Amendment right = Unconstitutional.



> *Stopping Assault Weapons (A.2466-A/Lavelle)*This legislation, sponsored by Assemblyman John Lavelle (D-Staten Island), would ban assault weapons. Seeking to address the void when President Bush and Congress allowed the federal assault weapon ban to expire, the Assembly proposal would expand the definition of assault weapon to prohibit more of these deadly guns in New York - including guns that have been modified to work like assault weapons.
> 
> "One in every five law enforcement officers murdered in the line of duty is killed with an assault weapon," said Lavelle. "However, gun makers continue to blatantly evade current law and manufacture firearms that are functionally identical to those already banned in New York. This legislation is vital towards keeping our streets safe from these deadly military-style weapons."


What the heck is an assault weapon? Answer - ANy weapon used to assault someone. Without any definitions, which have conveniently been omitted because they have not defined any, this blanket law could apply to ALL firearms if one type or another is used in the commission of a crime. Blatant take your guns away move. Besides, the 2nd AMendment entitled Amrican citizens to every implement a soldier would use in the terrible art of war. This is absolute nonsense. ******ED!



> *Banning 50-Caliber Weapons (A.4471-A/Eddington)*
> Another proposal, sponsored by Assemblywoman Patricia Eddington (D-Patchogue), would ban 50-caliber sniper weapons, which can be used to disable commercial aircraft and helicopters and are powerful enough to penetrate steel plating. These dangerous weapons which are used extensively by the United States military, are accurate from over one mile away. They continue to be available for purchase in New York by anyone who can buy a rifle. A report from the nationally-renowned Violence Policy Center found that these weapons have been purchased by the Al Qaeda terrorist network and used by other domestic and international terrorist organizations. Silver noted the Assembly had sought to include a ban on these weapons in a comprehensive state anti-terrorism law passed two years ago, but the proposal was rejected by the Senate and the governor each time. Silver called attention to California's recent enactment of legislation banning these weapons and called on New York to do the same.
> 
> "A 50-caliber weapon in terrorist hands is a nightmare scenario. With deadly accuracy, it can destroy targets from over a mile away. Designed for assassination and armor piercing, they are military weapons with no legitimate purpose on our streets. They are a clear and present terrorist threat," said Assemblywoman Patricia Eddington (WFP/D/I - Medford). "These weapons of war are easier to buy than handguns. Banning the 50-caliber weapon is one way we can fight the war on terror."


Ok, so with this law all terrorists will not have a 50 cal rifle. HA! I think its illegal to hijack a plane, let alone fly it into a building. Yep, that law stopped the terrorists dead in their tracks, didn't it? Also sets a dangerous precendent. Ban this type of firearm, then ban another, and another and so on. No provisions did I see to exempt black powder. This is ******ED. Also unlawful. FYI, never has a 50 cal rifle been used in the commission of a crime in NYS. Further, if criminals and terrorists do not obey the law (we know they do not already) then why take these implements out of the hands of law abiding citizens? ******ED! SYmbolism over substance.



> *Domestic Violence (A.2404/O'Donnell)*Sponsored by Assemblyman Daniel O'Donnell (D-Manhattan), this measure seeks to protect victims of domestic violence by requiring criminal or family court judges to inquire about the existence and location of firearms owned or possessed by a defendant when an order of protection is sought. Expressing concern for victims of domestic violence, Silver said that while current law allows for the discretionary or mandatory revocation or suspension of firearms licenses upon the issuance of orders of protection, it does not require the court to inquire about the location of those weapons.
> 
> "This bill will help reduce the risk of gun violence in order of protection cases. Studies have shown that in states with laws restraining abusers from possessing firearms, intimate partner homicide rates steadily decreased," said O'Donnell.


How about we enforce the laws regarding restraining orders? A restraining order does not give anyone the right to remove firearms from someon'es possession. Just enforce the protection order. If the person is going to BREAK THE LAW regarding the restraining order, and he already broke the law in abusing his doemstic partner, then what will this do to help? NOTHING! Symbolism over substance. ******ED!

We have to stop this now! Interestingly enough, look at all the sponsors of these Bills. ALL DEMOCRATS! WHat a surprise. Vote Republican. STop this nonsense now.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gun Ban Bullcrap*

There are a lot of responsible firearm owners out there that don't even vote, we need to get them registered and to join the NRA.


----------

